# Best places for fireworks.



## SDKath (May 13, 2008)

We are heading to BCV in early October and would like to know what are some good places to watch fireworks.  In particular, we may have a sleepy 3 year old with us so we'd rather have an 'easy' place to see them rather than a super crowded place where it's not easy to get in and out of (in case my babydoll panics from the noise).

Any suggestions?  Thanks.  Katherine


----------



## IreneLF (May 14, 2008)

You could get lucky and get a unit as I did - I watched from my terrace!
I will let others chime in on 'spots' as I found I didn't need one...


----------



## dvc_john (May 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if you mean from inside the park, or from the resort.

From inside the park at EPCOT:
Anywhere around the lake where you get a clear view of the center of the lake and without any trees overhead. Also, check to see the wind direction so that any wind is at your back (so that the smoke won't get between you and the fireworks and that you won't have to breathe a lot of smoke).

From inside the park at Magic Kingdom:
By far the best place is main street, somewhere between the end of the buildings (ice cream shop, hot dog shop) and the circle with Walt's statue.
Don't get too close to the castle as the castle would block some of the fireworks. Unfortunately, this would also be the most crowded place. But since the fireworks are centered over and around the castle, a straight on view of the castle is best.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 14, 2008)

Our favorite spot for watching Illuminations at Epcot is along the lake by the Italy-US-German pavillions. We went and saw it twice when we stayed at BCV in Jan. We usually grab a spot right at the railing about 8:30-8:45 ish. 

We've been able to get good viewing spots at that time even early Thanksgiving week(Sun-Tues).


----------



## tomandrobin (May 14, 2008)

Disney Fireworks........One of my favorite Disney things! 

At Epcot, if you want some space from the crowds, watch the fireworks from fountain area/walkways at future world. You may not see some of the low effects, but at least the "booms" are not in your face.

For MK, watch the fireworks from the train station or hang a right at the plaza restaurant and watch the fireworks along the walkway. As a bonus, there is a restroom right there too. 

Maybe ease youe 3 year old into the fireworks and go watch Fantasmic.


----------



## M&M (May 14, 2008)

*For a quick exit*



tomandrobin said:


> Disney Fireworks........One of my favorite Disney things!
> 
> At Epcot, if you want some space from the crowds, watch the fireworks from fountain area/walkways at future world. You may not see some of the low effects, but at least the "booms" are not in your face.



Actually in Epcot, since you are staying at BCV you'd be better off watching around the UK or France pavilions. These would give you a much quicker escape through the International Gateway. You'll be back at BCV before most of the bus riders even make it to the bus pick up area:whoopie:


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 14, 2008)

I can't give away my secrets but tourguidemike.com has some awesome spots for parade watching...  Or check out the Disboards too..


----------



## tomandrobin (May 14, 2008)

Holding out on us.....eh?


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 14, 2008)

Well I'll give my good spot for watching Spectomagic.  

We just stumbled upon it last Thanksgiving.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 14, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> Well I'll give my good spot for watching Spectomagic.
> 
> We just stumbled upon it last Thanksgiving.



And it is ......................


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 14, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> And it is ......................



Over by Liberty Square, we got right up against the ropes and the kids had some brick wall/planter to stand on. 

We got trapped by CM's and the parade rope, so we had to make the best of it.

You can have it if you want, as the kids were "okay we don't need to do this again."


----------



## tomandrobin (May 14, 2008)

When we watch the fireworks at Magic Kigdom, its always from the middle of the plaza area, directly in front of the castle. Its not private, its not secluded, but its the best view in the house.


----------



## gjw007 (May 14, 2008)

A nice place to watch fireworks at Epcot is outside the fish and chips place in the U.K.  They actually start taking names for about 50 people 3 or 4 hours before the fireworks and if you happen to be one of them, you are in the little dining area right next to the water. 

At the Magic Kingdom, the best spot is probably on Main Street.  I've never liked my view when I've gone to either side although you can see the fireworks, there always seems to be trees or some other obstacle.  Unfortunately, Main Street is always busy.


----------



## capjak (May 14, 2008)

Disney studios do the fantasmic dinner that includes reserved seats.

Magic Kingdom California Grill


----------



## icydog (May 16, 2008)

*Try the sitting area adjacent to the Rose and Crown (British) Restaurant*

You don't need to reserve at the Rose and Crown Restaurant at Epcot to get that view. Just go to the seating area next to it about 1.5 hours before the fireworks. You have to get there early as they rope it off. We get our take out dinner at the Fish and Chips stand, sit on a bench and enjoy the show. It is also a great respite from a hard day's walking.


----------



## icydog (May 16, 2008)

I agree the Fantasmic Dinner show is the way to go in MGM


----------



## icydog (May 16, 2008)

At Magic Kingdom you have a few choices. In front of the Castle is always good. You can also see them from OKW on your balcony. 

You can sit on the beach at the Grand Floridian, The Contemporary,the Polynesian, the campground, or the Wilderness Lodge for wonderful views. You'll have a comfy chair and can sip your favorite drink while enjoying it all. You can also stay to watch the electrical water parade that happens each night at 
Bay Lake. It starts at the Grand Floridian, then the Contemporary, The Poly, The Wilderness Lodge and then the Campground. It's an enjoyable way to pass an evening with friends.

Don't forget that if you are a DVC member you can *get into any resort *on site. You can also swim at *any resort *you like except, of course, the 
Beach Club and Animal Kingdom Pools.


----------

